# Dear Diary



## Arden (Jul 28, 2003)

Okay, the purpose of this thread is to create an open letter.  Most of the threads in this category are opinions, with very few reviews and no letters I have seen, so we're going to make a letter similar to Trip's song: one sentence at a time.  And please try not to talk about anything related to the forum!

*Dear Diary,*
Today, I had the most wonderful time of my life!


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 28, 2003)

Gosh, you sound like androo


----------



## Arden (Jul 28, 2003)

If you're not going to contribute, don't post.


----------



## adambyte (Jul 28, 2003)

I met the most wonderful girl.


----------



## mr. k (Jul 28, 2003)

But God is she UGLY!


----------



## uoba (Aug 6, 2003)

Her personality reminds me of my Gym Teacher...


----------



## voice- (Aug 6, 2003)

Yet she smells like a thousand roses


----------



## bobw (Aug 6, 2003)

Now you're making Mac users look like idiots.


----------



## Arden (Aug 6, 2003)

Who is?  Again, if you're not going to contribute, I'd rather you didn't post.


----------



## voice- (Aug 9, 2003)

Dear Diary
I seem to be having writers' block...


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

It could stem from earlier today, when I accidentally stuck my hand in some wet cement.


----------



## greenmonkey32 (Aug 30, 2003)

the construction workers said it was a bad idea, but did i believe them, nooo


----------



## Arden (Aug 31, 2003)

So here I am, writing this with my left hand since my right hand has my writer's block stuck on it.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Sep 29, 2003)

Dear Arden,

i saw sherry's dress and it was p-u

love,

Jamie's Got a Gun


----------



## Arden (Sep 29, 2003)

Dear Ape,

I'm sorry you don't approve of my fashion designs... to tell the truth, I think they're crap as well.

Love,

Another Brick in the Stall


----------



## toast (Sep 29, 2003)

Microsoft is keeping a copy of thihs thread somewhere to show the future generations that Mac users didn't think so much different after all.


----------



## Arden (Sep 29, 2003)

Yeah, they're keeping it on the PC's of everybody who views it in the secret log files that you can't get to by conventional means.


----------



## macnewguy (Oct 26, 2003)

I hate people.


----------



## Arden (Oct 28, 2003)

And we hate you too. ::love::


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 20, 2003)

Hate is a powerful word.
So I chipped my hand out of the cement and smacked myself two times.


----------



## Arden (Nov 21, 2003)

Then I officially buried this thread and anybody who accuses me of being a thread killer *cough* UNIX *cough*.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 21, 2003)

So I brandished a large sharpie marker, and labeled myself a thread killer in large letters across my chest.


----------

